# New Stuff for me



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am tryin some new things today. I am making Scotch Eggs and what I am gonna call Pork Pops. Here is the Eggs gettin started. Also doing Butts, Chicken and Fatties.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Restaurant I worked at years ago used to make Scotch Eggs for specials every now and then. We would dip them in eggs and roll them in bread crumbs and fry them to set the crust and them finish them in the oven.
We couldn't make enough to keep people happy.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay,
I'll be real curious how that turns out. Looks excellent. 

I need to stop looking here in the mornings. Makes me hungry for the rest of the day.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the Scotch Eggs finished.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken is done.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

PAY: You sure know how to mess with the palates of the P & S folks. Love seeing your cookin', Will be trying to duplicate some. Keep it up.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

DANG !!!! WOW !! looks great !!! Did you put cheese around the egg? Kind of looks like it in the picture. Chicken is rockin too!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Time to eat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man that looks good. Did you use a rub on the chicken or is that just pepper?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cdog said:


> Man that looks good. Did you use a rub on the chicken or is that just pepper?


Did chicken halves. One salt and ground black pepper, the other Badia Complete seasoning.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great andi'll bet taste even better !!!!! im gonna have to try the scotch eggs, i did the big fatties and they were a hit at my house...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, the fatties went over like gangbusters. Shame they cost so much to make. 4 bucks# for bacon, 3.75# for sausage and then the cheese.


----------

